# Thanks



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just want to say thanks to all of my haunter friends.

You guys have kept me laughing and have been great this last week while I've been stressed. Whether it's big things or little things, you guys have been supportive and have been good friends.

:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We love you MW!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL, thanks Haunti - I love you guys too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Keep your chin up Kellie, it will all get better.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

What else are we good for........


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

She's just trying to get out of being uni-browed at the make and take. 

ps anytime Kellie


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Vald, be sure you get pictures. I'm sure they're just kidding Kellie. (no really, get pictures, I'll pay)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, scareme!! Kellie ill protect you I promise as long as I can use you as a post to hold myself up on while i puke . Im glad things are going better. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Vlad said:


> She's just trying to get out of being uni-browed at the make and take.
> 
> ps anytime Kellie


Am I that transparent? LOL

OK T - I'm counting on you! I'll prop you up, just don't puke on me.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We're here for ya Ms. Wicked!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

What is all this puking talk? And propping one another up, and passing out? It's goona be a LONG weekend...hehehe. 

I hope things have finally calmed down a bit for you Kellie. Don't worry, in just a few short weeks you can come out and relax, let your hair down and be pampered. Oh, wait, maybe I should rephrase that. I can just picture Vlad and Jay cutting your hair off when you let it down and literally "pampering" you. Of course they would need to brag and share their handiwork with their haunter friends, so there would be pictures and probably video. that would cause trouble once it got posted on you tube and your mother inlaw found it...pictures of her wonderful daughter in law walking around with chopped hair, a unibrown and a giant diaper. On second thought, maybe you just better stay on edge a little longer! 

I'll try to have your back as much as I possibly can, but you've heard the stories....there's only so much I can do to stop them! 

Oh, and by the way....we love ya!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You guys are the bestest!

All is good. Mr. W is happy now, which means we're ALL happy!

Pattie, I know there is only so much one can do. I'll just have to NOT SLEEP; I think it's the safest bet.

I AM looking forward to it. I've got the green light to buy the ticket today, now that I know which airport to fly out of! So I'll get with pyro later and confirm all of the details.

This is going to be SO MUCH FUN - I think? :googly:


----------

